
The Top 5 Things That Bother Me About This Headline - blasdel
http://www.good.is/post/the-top-5-things-that-bother-me-about-this-headline
======
ableal
I forgot who it was that said he wasn't so much worried about computers
thinking like people as about people thinking like computers.

So now writers and designers are in it too ...

P.S. and sports managers (The Lessons of Moneyball for Big Data Analysis, via
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3030144>)

